# hallo aus deutschland



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hi Jenny,

Welcome to The Horse Forum

Hope you enjoy the forum and Kentucky/Tennessee is a nice area


.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Welcome, What kind of horses do you have?
What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## jennyha (Dec 20, 2012)

i dont have any horses of my own anymore, espescially since we are moving to the states. we used breed bavarian warmbloods and haflinger.
i ride dressage and some jumping. i used to ride a little western pleasure and reining, but that was years ago...


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

welcome!! Can't think of a _better_ place for you to move to, as a fellow horseman. I'm sure that your expertise will be appreciated. I think you'll find that the distances here between towns and between states dwarfs the size of Germany!
I was watching the 2012 Aachen Driving Finals, and I heard that the local competitors see each other several times a month bc of proximity.
One more thing, forget about seeing a lot of snow this winter--KY & TN are too far south.


----------



## jennyha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats ok ^^ not a big fan of snow anyways!
I am very excited about moving, but tze huge differences in the regulations make me a bit nervous.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Willkommen im Forum
Don't worry about regulations ....much less and easier than in Germany. I just got here a year ago and found no problems whatsoever. 
You will enjoy the possibilities here, and people will come running to you;-)
Is alles halb so schlimm, bissel Kultur Schock, aber man gewoehnt sich dran ...
Bayrisch Warmblut und Hafis? Also kommst(ich sag mal einfach Du), aus Bayern?


----------



## jennyha (Dec 20, 2012)

i hope so, since i just finished my meisterprüfung in pferdezucht und haltung
yes i am from bavaria. nuremberg to be specific ^^
i just really really hope i can find a job quickly and start a riding school or something.
i would also love to help people break in their horses. the gentle way.
where are you from deserthorsewoman?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Allgaeu, Sonthofen, but been all over the place, last in Italy
By all means, finish your Meisterpruefung, and head for Kentucky......you shouldn't have a problem finding a job! Or come to Cali.....tons of warmblood people here, and nice weather.....wouldn't mind having a fellow German close by;-)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,& hope your trip over here is not too stressful. Is thsi a job transfer? Both KY & TN have a rich horse history.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! I am excited for you. I hope your move is not too traumatic. I am sure your skills will be most welcome whereever you choose to live.


----------



## jennyha (Dec 20, 2012)

ya my husband is in the military. thats why we move.
the horse i rode for my meisterprüfung was a haflinger-breeding-stallion i boroughed from a friend who lives in allgäu, the stallions name was allgaier
i told my friend that one day, i will take him over to the states and breed with him ^^
the problem though, he is an edelblut-haflinger. and as far as i understood, the american haflinger registry only registeres pure-breed haflinger...
ok, i dont want this to sound like haflinger where my favorites. its just, that i always had a wrong idea in my head from them before i had this kind friend who gave me one of here stallions for my test. and they really are great and versatile horses!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

So you'll have to no KY/TN.....too bad;-)
I'll have to check up on hafi's here...sounds strange. 
Can we see pics of him?


----------



## jennyha (Dec 20, 2012)

Sure! I just dont have good ones frome him, and whenever i figured out how to upload them here. Its just not gonna happen today anymore since its pretty late over here already
Edit: found this youtube vid of him:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just checked the registry....1.56% fremdblut......holier than the Pope, I swear....
I'd try to contact them....asking is free, right;-)
Now off to lunch feeding then watch video....


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That boy can MOVE!!!!
What's the arab%? And the Arab lines?


----------



## jennyha (Dec 20, 2012)

I think he has like 8,7% or so. So he is too arabian^^
I tirol i think they closed the books a couple years ago, which means only haflinger whos parents were registered haflinger can be registered. 
Maybe i should hring the edelblit-hafis to the states?!
Oh trust me that boy can jump! 
He rounds his back over the obstacle that it feels like your sitting on a medicine ball!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe it! And I wouldn't mind having a couple.....how tall is he?
many many moons ago I used to ride a little arabo -hafi mare....Hara ....wouldn't stop going.......;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Put the video in the horse talk section, ask what they think....just for kicks.....


----------

